# Regulations for self build motorhomes ( gas or electric )



## Mae Vilarma (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello guys need help! I need to know the regulations for self build motorhomes ( gas or electric )  in USA PLEASE!


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2016)

Hard to say.  Lot would depend on state you register in.  Are you talking a total home built or just conversion? Most states would probably require a inspection and maybe inspected by a licensed re-builder.


----------



## SCcamper (Aug 22, 2017)

This may be helpful.

https://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-i...de49215d9340f969b&node=49:6.1.2.3.34&rgn=div5


----------

